# Help finding an ideal van



## squatlyfe

Hey there, 
I'm looking to acquire a camper/hippy van soon. 
I'm seeking something reliable that I can travel and also crash in. 
Currently located in SoCal and planning on doing a West Coast National Park tour soon. 
Any recommendations and info would be appreciated. I'm not awfully well-versed in this area. 

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 20

size? location & budget? I am a magician on craigslist.


----------



## creature

i vouch for the magicianship..

i dunno if he conquered the North Pole or merely made a Triumphant Entry beneath the Grace of Polaris, 
But..
yah.


----------



## creature

& i have major 1st hand experience, doing exactly what yer gonna blow yer Brain apart, with..

things to consider:

- level of mechanical expertise.. if you can diagnose & repair in field, that has a very solid monetary equivalent.. if you are good at busking, jugging or spanging, it is close to about 2 solid weeks of good daily pulls, or more.

- budget. DO NOT let your legal stuff lapse on the vehicle.. you *can* drive a long fucking time without registration or insurance or even a license, & although i am sure you are not considering doing so, all it takes is one pull-over to seriously fuck you up..
maybe i am a coward for so asserting, but dealing with cops is the absolutely *worst* waste of time on the road, other than physical illness, being harassed by *other* violent, needy, stupid shitheads, or exposure to shitty weather, when stranded..

-- based upon how deep your desire to experience is, budget starts from foot to vehicle, and is more or less multiplied by distance/drive-time..

a van will run you 33 cents per mile a mile, minimum..
if you *really* want to pad your calcs, use use 1/2 buck per mile, & neither includes food.
1,000 miles in a *legal* well outfitted, strong, heavily geared up van will cost you $400, including paper overhead (reg & ins).

you don't actually have to *have* that $$, since you can busk, but it's a good figure to use because it can include minor expenses for flats or minor shop repairs, assuming you are not mechanically inclined & you find an honest garage..
a fucking loose fuel line will cost you $60, minimum, if you are Smiled Upon..

the thing is not that you have to run by numbers, but you do need to have an idea of what to expect from yourself on a reasonably long-haul excursion.. i mean, yeah, after you get your vehicle you can just fucking go, & see how the wind hits you, for sure.. but if you are thinking of using your van as a place to live, long term, with no place to return to, then you have to have a grip on certain practicalities...

--- if you are thinking of living in your van, long term, especially with someone else, look at getting an extended van, preferably 6 cylinders. (a hard combo to find), with less than 110K... most extended vans are 8 cylinders, & costly to drive..

if you just want a van for yourself & one other to tour in, & use as a runabout, a 4 or 6 cylinder with front wheel or all wheel drive is a good choice.. if yer after a hippy van that you can cram 6 people & 4 dogs into, ****after you rip out the seats**** (or a cargo van), & can't get an extended van, any **reasonably sound** ford, chevy or gm will do..
do not get a shit-bucket, unless it is a diesel with under 150K, or a good sounding, good feeling shit-bucket for under a grand..
shit-bucket is a highly malleable condition.. make sure the windshield is ok.. a busted windshield across the driver's view is an easy cop excuse. 

if you have any friends or family who are solid, +10 years of professional or semi-professional mechanical experience, have them go all over whatever you are going to buy.. generally... very, very, very generally... if a larger van is running without a hell of a lot of noise, without pulling to the side, & rides without a lot of hard, minor vibrations & doesn't bottom out on larger bumps, you're good to go, assuming all lights work..

if you can find an old Dodge Xplorer, (yes, spelled Xplorer) from mid 70's to mid 80's or newer for a reasonable price (1500-2000$) with about 70K on it, you are probably fucking golden, unless the sacrifice of room (for the sake of self-containment.. shitter, small shower, gas stove, furnace,fridge, bed) is too much.. they are classy, classy, classy vehicles, though.. the 8 cylinder bastards only get a little better than 10mpg, so beware, but otherwise they are absolutely the *best* conversion vans to ride, other than one you do on your own..

& that's my 2 cents for the moment..

good luck!!

j


----------



## creature

PS, if you are cool with campers in all their great variety, you have many, many, many, many more options than just a van or a conversion van..


----------



## Matt Derrick

best advice i never followed (and almost always regretted it): always take the vehicle to an independent mechanic for inspection before you drop a bunch of money on it. it'll save you a lot of grief in the long run.


----------



## squatlyfe

highwayman said:


> size? location & budget? I am a magician on craigslist.


Small to mid-size, located in SoCal, but I can get up north if necessary. I'll have around 3k to spare. 

Thank you!


----------



## squatlyfe

creature said:


> & i have major 1st hand experience, doing exactly what yer gonna blow yer Brain apart, with..
> 
> things to consider:
> 
> - level of mechanical expertise.. if you can diagnose & repair in field, that has a very solid monetary equivalent.. if you are good at busking, jugging or spanging, it is close to about 2 solid weeks of good daily pulls, or more.
> 
> - budget. DO NOT let your legal stuff lapse on the vehicle.. you *can* drive a long fucking time without registration or insurance or even a license, & although i am sure you are not considering doing so, all it takes is one pull-over to seriously fuck you up..
> maybe i am a coward for so asserting, but dealing with cops is the absolutely *worst* waste of time on the road, other than physical illness, being harassed by *other* violent, needy, stupid shitheads, or exposure to shitty weather, when stranded..
> 
> -- based upon how deep your desire to experience is, budget starts from foot to vehicle, and is more or less multiplied by distance/drive-time..
> 
> a van will run you 33 cents per mile a mile, minimum..
> if you *really* want to pad your calcs, use use 1/2 buck per mile, & neither includes food.
> 1,000 miles in a *legal* well outfitted, strong, heavily geared up van will cost you $400, including paper overhead (reg & ins).
> 
> you don't actually have to *have* that $$, since you can busk, but it's a good figure to use because it can include minor expenses for flats or minor shop repairs, assuming you are not mechanically inclined & you find an honest garage..
> a fucking loose fuel line will cost you $60, minimum, if you are Smiled Upon..
> 
> the thing is not that you have to run by numbers, but you do need to have an idea of what to expect from yourself on a reasonably long-haul excursion.. i mean, yeah, after you get your vehicle you can just fucking go, & see how the wind hits you, for sure.. but if you are thinking of using your van as a place to live, long term, with no place to return to, then you have to have a grip on certain practicalities...
> 
> --- if you are thinking of living in your van, long term, especially with someone else, look at getting an extended van, preferably 6 cylinders. (a hard combo to find), with less than 110K... most extended vans are 8 cylinders, & costly to drive..
> 
> if you just want a van for yourself & one other to tour in, & use as a runabout, a 4 or 6 cylinder with front wheel or all wheel drive is a good choice.. if yer after a hippy van that you can cram 6 people & 4 dogs into, ****after you rip out the seats**** (or a cargo van), & can't get an extended van, any **reasonably sound** ford, chevy or gm will do..
> do not get a shit-bucket, unless it is a diesel with under 150K, or a good sounding, good feeling shit-bucket for under a grand..
> shit-bucket is a highly malleable condition.. make sure the windshield is ok.. a busted windshield across the driver's view is an easy cop excuse.
> 
> if you have any friends or family who are solid, +10 years of professional or semi-professional mechanical experience, have them go all over whatever you are going to buy.. generally... very, very, very generally... if a larger van is running without a hell of a lot of noise, without pulling to the side, & rides without a lot of hard, minor vibrations & doesn't bottom out on larger bumps, you're good to go, assuming all lights work..
> 
> if you can find an old Dodge Xplorer, (yes, spelled Xplorer) from mid 70's to mid 80's or newer for a reasonable price (1500-2000$) with about 70K on it, you are probably fucking golden, unless the sacrifice of room (for the sake of self-containment.. shitter, small shower, gas stove, furnace,fridge, bed) is too much.. they are classy, classy, classy vehicles, though.. the 8 cylinder bastards only get a little better than 10mpg, so beware, but otherwise they are absolutely the *best* conversion vans to ride, other than one you do on your own..
> 
> & that's my 2 cents for the moment..
> 
> good luck!!
> 
> j


This is very useful information. Thank you for taking the time to respond, I really appreciate it. 
I don't have much mechanical expertise but have friends with some. 
The Dodge Xplorer might be a little big. Are there any ford, chevy or gm models you would recommend?
Cheers!


----------



## squatlyfe

Matt Derrick said:


> best advice i never followed (and almost always regretted it): always take the vehicle to an independent mechanic for inspection before you drop a bunch of money on it. it'll save you a lot of grief in the long run.


I'll def. be doing this. Thanks for the heads up..


----------



## Deleted member 20

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4874443851.html

I know its listed as $4k but cash talks & bs walks. I bet you can get it for $3k!!!::greedy::


----------



## Deleted member 20

http://medford.craigslist.org/cto/4848631670.html


----------



## squatlyfe

highwayman said:


> http://medford.craigslist.org/cto/4848631670.html


These are both righteous, keep them coming!


----------



## squatlyfe

highwayman said:


> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/4874443851.html
> 
> I know its listed as $4k but cash talks & bs walks. I bet you can get it for $3k!!!::greedy::


It'd be rad if you could track down a toyota space cruiser ^^


----------



## Deleted member 20

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/4869541414.html
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/487921509
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4865864440.html3.html
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/4860742020.html
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4846169478.html


----------



## Deleted member 20

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4826265005.html


----------



## squatlyfe

highwayman said:


> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/4869541414.html
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/487921509
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4865864440.html3.html
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/4860742020.html
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/cto/4846169478.html


Thanks! I dig the 4th one. Link 2 and 3 didn't work.


----------



## dprogram

Hey there! Just some info about my vehicle. It's a 2002 Ford E150 with a 4.2L V6. I get about 15 city and 20 hwy mpg and it's got 149.000 miles on it. It's a cargo van but you can put a futon mattress inside and sleep head to toe/side to side - which gives you tons of storage in front. I paid 2500 for it a few years ago and it's still worth it. Soooo. I suggest getting a cargo van...insulating it. Then adding an interior...doesnt have to be perfect. Good mpg. Good stealth for parking any-fuckin where you want. sorry Im not flowing my thoughts well.

edit: and it you can get it without windows in the back or sides that's the best for security - but you cant see....so get a backup camera...you'll be golden.


----------



## East

I'll second the reliability of the E150 series. I currently own a 2000 E150 Conversion Van with a 5.4l Triton V8 w/156k, paid $2000 solid for it. I'm seeing about 17-18 HWY and 13-14 city. A surprising amount of parts are interchangeable between the F150 trucks as well, being that the F150 and the E150 are so common the parts are relatively inexpensive and easy to come by which is great. Personally stealth is irrelevant to me, the worst that happens is a knock on your window at 2am, being asked to move if you've got a clean record. The best thing though about van dwelling and vehicle dwelling in general is that it can be as tailored as you want it to your style and approach. Different strokes for different folks. Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I think any Ford e van is fine but why not spend the extra time searching for a 7.3 diesel ford van for about the same price?


----------



## squatlyfe

What do you guys think about this? 
http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/cto/4894616074.html
Gunna try to talk him down a bit


----------



## Deleted member 20

I think that van should cost about $1500


----------



## squatlyfe

Why do you say that?


----------



## Deleted member 20

I guess after further reading its a pop up which is cool. I guess it is in Cali & most everything is overpriced there & after looking at what else is on CL it seems average. Go for it but realize if they are asking for $3500 or trade most likely they are flexible since trade values fluctuate greatly depending what the item is. I bet a good negotiator could by that van for $2,500-$2,750

Thats a big van & a gasser, if its just you perhaps a smaller van.Approaching $4k I think a diesel isnt out of the question or a camper style van.

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/4896140739.html


----------



## squatlyfe

Word. It has a 30 gallon tank and gets 500+ miles per tank. The dude didn't say how many MPG's it gets though. 
It does seem a little big. I'd try to get it under 3k


----------



## squatlyfe

highwayman said:


> I guess after further reading its a pop up which is cool. I guess it is in Cali & most everything is overpriced there & after looking at what else is on CL it seems average. Go for it but realize if they are asking for $3500 or trade most likely they are flexible since trade values fluctuate greatly depending what the item is. I bet a good negotiator could by that van for $2,500-$2,750
> 
> Thats a big van & a gasser, if its just you perhaps a smaller van.Approaching $4k I think a diesel isnt out of the question or a camper style van.
> 
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/4896140739.html


^ That's a nice one as well. Let me know if you come across anything similiar!


----------



## Odin

highwayman said:


> Thats a big van & a gasser, if its just you perhaps a smaller van.Approaching $4k I think a diesel isnt out of the question or a camper style van.



@highwayman your on point.
I have narrowed my own search to an awd hightop astro/safari (so difficult to find it seems.)
you mentioned in another thread... made me reconsider.
Or a 7,3 nonturbo ford diesel....(has been my holy grail for a low mileage campered out e series diesel lol) although in the E series conversion vans I also am wondering if the inline six they used to produce would be a good deal for a gasser. (supposedly as long lived as a diesel engine... but wonder if it will get decent mpg as a six on a full size construction van... ) If I don't weigh the van down with a keep it simple conversion might be?

@squatlyfe those chevy vans are nice. though for vest milage on a gasser I think there is a combo of finding one with a shorter wheel base (think they call them the rally vans not sure) and you need the 7004r transmission with overdrive matched to probably the 5.0 v8 rather than the 5.7

no expert but i spent a good stretch searching for g20's and found that combo to claim up to 22mpg highway.

(seems to make sense... i think mpg is a dynamic combination and wheel base length, driving habits, and gear ratio/transmisson type all factor in)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_Van


----------



## Odin

this in google search seems like a good example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I am unsure but I think my holy grail would be one one of those Unimog expedition style RVs or a big Prevost Entertainer bus. I like all of the sportsmobile conversions of different models & many of the Sprinter conversions & or other chassis as well. I know this drifting away from an affordable & suitable van but.... Odin said Holy Grail & I started dreaming without a budget in mind. But seeing as these expedition style RV are so expensive If money wasnt an option perhaps I would buy a Prevost Entertainer bus & go on tour in style while living out my rockstar fantasy.

http://www.sportsmobile.com/
http://globalxvehicles.com/globalxvehicles-for-sale/
http://www.expedition-trucks.com/brokers/unimog-u2450-4x4-expedition-truck
http://www.goodsonbussales.com/prevostentertainers.htm


----------



## Odin

OH... it's just 580000$$$ no problem I'm good for it. ::greedy::
let me take out my monopoly monies...:ompus::

@highwayman you so funny ha ha ha... ::cat::

Dude I suppose I should have said my hoboholygrail of vanliving.


----------



## FrankieC

I second the recommendations to find an older American 6 cylinder van. Something with a short wheelbase, inline-6, and a manual transmission would be ideal. This is tough to find but they are out there. They are very reliable and parts are cheap and relatively easy to find, especially the low mortality rate parts. I have an 85 dodge with a 225 slant six and 4 speed manual. Go to craigslist and enter those parameters.


----------



## FrankieC

Oh and whatever you do, don't get a Volkswagen, especially not a cheap one. An older american inline six van will get the same if not better gas mileage, have more power, more space, and will be more reliable and use cheaper parts. Seriously I almost let my excitement get the best of me and nearly bought a $1000 VW type 2 vanagon on my way home from beet harvest. I am not a flagwaving american when it comes to buying cars either, every other vehicle i have owned has been a JDM 4 banger. I bought my van for $900 and it has served me well, much better than i am sure any VW would. It also blends in well as long as i am not parked by an elementary school lol.

You should have alot to chose from on the west coast
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/4907324636.html
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/cto/4912173708.html

Show up with cash and lowball you can get something solid for a grand


----------

